# ser/estar casado



## Marlotta

Tengo una duda.
En mi gramática española he encontrado la explicación sobre el uso de ser y estar donde dice claramente que con soltero, casado, viudo, divorciado... se pueden utilizar las dos formas.
Pero, la profesora española que tuvieron mis alumnos hasta el año pasado, le explicó que todo lo que se refiere al estado civil sólo puede decirse con estoy....
Entonces las preguntas son: ¿Puedo decirlo con ser y estar o sólo con estar? ¿y si puedo utilizar las dos, hay alguna diferencia entre las dos formas? 
Gracias de antemano a todos los que me contestarán.


----------



## Talant

Hola Marlotta,

En España se dice "estoy casado", mientras que en América del Sur se suele decir "soy casado".

Un saludo


----------



## Marlotta

Pero lo que siguo sin entender es si es un error explicar a mis alumnos que en castellano se pueden correctamente utlizar las dos formas, y si le doy un sentido diferénte diciendo 
estoy casada
soy casada


----------



## Miss Leah

Hola Marlotta,

La diferencia de significado no existe, simplemente se dice de modo diferente en España y América del Sur, como ya te indicó Talant. En España, la forma correcta es con el verbo "estar".

Un saludo,

Lía


----------



## Marlotta

Entonces hay un error en mi gramática
Gracias


----------



## Talant

En realidad no hay diferencia de significado, sólo de uso. Por eso tu gramática está bien, aunque podía haber precisado un poco más.

A un español le suena extraño "soy casado" (véase la profesora anterior) y a un mexicano le parece extraño "estoy casado". 

Un saludo


----------



## mithrellas

Estoy de acuerdo con Talant, para casado y divorciado en España utilizaríamos el verbo estar. 
Con viudo, en cambio, usamos el verbo ser: soy viudo (estoy viudo suena un poco raro).

Con lo que me estoy volviendo un poco loca hoy es con soltero.

¿Estás casado?
No, estoy soltero.
No, soy soltero.

Estoy dándole vueltas y ya no sé si de tanto marearlo me suenan bien los dos o es que usamos ambos.

¿Talant, tú qué opinas?


----------



## yserien

Muy bien las aportaciones precedentes. Añado que también hay que tener en cuenta el contexto.Por ejemplo : "estoy casado/a"  es correcto. Pero "soy un hombre/mujer casado/a",también. Pienso que solamente la práctica puede ayudar,eso si, respetando las particularidades americanas.


----------



## Talant

Buenas,

a) Con "soltero" la verdad es que me parecen correctas ambas formas, aunque digo más "estoy".
b) en cuanto a "soy un hombre casado", como en ese caso el núcleo del atributo es "hombre" el verbo tiene de ser "ser". En esa frase "casado" es un adjetivo que modifica a "hombre"


----------



## yuggoth

En español peninsular,suele ser mucho más frecuente decir "estoy casado,soltero".
La diferencia está en el mismo sentido que tienen los verbos "*ser*" y "*estar*",la cual puede resumirse (mal) en:

-"*Estar*" implica un estado en un momento puntual,que posiblemente cambie de un momento a otro:"_Hoy estás guapa_ (porque te has maquillado y vestido bien;posiblemente otro día no)"
-"*Ser*" implica permanencia,algo que no cambia o es difícil que cambie:"_Eres guapa_ (porque tienes una cara bonita,y siempre lo serás,a menos que un Bengalí celoso te arroje ácido por la cara).

De la misma forma:

  -"_*Soy* soltero_" (me gusta ser soltero,probablemente lo seré por mucho tiempo,tengo la sensación de ser soltero,tengo vocación de soltero.),suele tener una connotación positiva.
  -"_*Estoy* soltero_"(pero tengo novia y me casaré dentro de un año,pero si tuviera novia me encantaría casarme,pero me gustaría estar casado...),puede querer expresar que el hablante se  lamenta de estar soltero,o que su situación cambiará dentro de poco.

   -"_*Soy* casado_(y *me siento* como un hombre casado,o bien porque me fastidian las obligaciones,o bien porque soy muy feliz con mi esposa).
  -"_*Estoy* casado_(no hace referencia a si te gusta o no estar casado,es más general y objetivo,se limita a enunciar tu estado civil).

  -"_*Soy* viudo_(y espero serlo toda la vida porque nadie podrá reemplazar a mi mujer).
  -"_*Estoy* viudo_(pero cuando encuentre a la mujer adecuada me volveré a casar).

Con *separado,divorciado*,etc,es mucho más frecuente todavía el uso de "*estar*",pues por su propia naturaleza es muy posible que ese estado cambie.
Por lo tanto tu gramática no tiene ningún error.Sucede lo que casi siempre que se tiene una duda:suele ser correcto,pero hay pequeñas diferencias de matiz,de todas formas,si tus alumnos son de primaria o secundaria,mejor no confundirles con términos tan sutiles,y decirles simplemente que "es más frecuente es uso de estar".Ya tendrán tiempo más adelante en distinguir las diferencias si están interesados en la filología española,cosa que no sucederá con todos.
Por cierto,por si te interesa,*estoy* soltero.
Saludos a la capital de los pantanos y última morada de Dante.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Como español de Canarias,ambas formas me parecen correctas.
Ahora bien,expongo varios estados civiles del modo que yo lo digo habitualmente.

Juan es soltero/Juan está soltero.(perfectamente intercambiables)
Juan está casado.
Juan está divorciado.
Juan es viudo.

Nunca diría "Juan está viudo" ni "Juan es casado"


----------



## yuggoth

¡Se me olvidaba!EXCEPCIÓN:Cuando se trata de una petición de datos personales (por ejemplo,una entrevista de trabajo) por alguna razón que desconozco es más frecuente decir_*:"¿Es usted casado/a,soltero/,a,etc?*_


----------



## Ivy29

mithrellas said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Talant, para casado y divorciado en España utilizaríamos el verbo estar.
> Con viudo, en cambio, usamos el verbo ser: soy viudo (estoy viudo suena un poco raro).
> 
> Con lo que me estoy volviendo un poco loca hoy es con soltero.
> 
> ¿Estás casado?
> No, estoy soltero.
> No, soy soltero.
> 
> Estoy dándole vueltas y ya no sé si de tanto marearlo me suenan bien los dos o es que usamos ambos.
> 
> ¿Talant, tú qué opinas?


 
Soy VIUDO por razones obvias del significado de VIUDO.
Estoy soltero puede indicar una situación transitoria = esta noche estoy soltero, pero al decir soy soltero indica un estado permanente en el momento del habla.

Ivy29


----------



## Marigew

Marlotta said:


> Tengo una duda.
> En mi gramática española he encontrado la explicación sobre el uso de ser y estar donde dice claramente que con soltero, casado, viudo, divorciado... se pueden utilizar las dos formas.
> Pero, la profesora española que tuvieron mis alumnos hasta el año pasado, le explicó que todo lo que se refiere al estado civil sólo puede decirse con estoy....
> Entonces las preguntas son: ¿Puedo decirlo con ser y estar o sólo con estar? ¿y si puedo utilizar las dos, hay alguna diferencia entre las dos formas?
> Gracias de antemano a todos los que me contestarán.



hola, se usan ambos verbos y significa lo mismo con estos adjetivos pero hay que tener cuidado con los adjetivos que cambian de significado con estos dos verbos, por ejemplo: 
estar lista y ser lista


----------



## Marlotta

Gracias a todos, entonces por lo que veo se pueden utilizar las dos formas es decir ninguna de las dos es incorrecta. Gracias


----------



## irantzu

¡Hola!
Ya sé que ambas formas son correctas, pero quiero entender completamente cuándo utilizar cuál...

¿Hay alguna regla?


----------



## Güero-old

A mi entender, existen dos campos de opinión que varian con región y tradición:

1.  Use ESTAR para poner énfasis en el estado civil; use SER para comunicar la idea de la esencia de la persona.

2.  No use SER, sólo ESTAR.


----------



## Fernando

Al menos en España sólo contestarías "soy casado" si te preguntan por tu estado civil. En caso contrario siempre "estoy casado [con XXX/ desde YYY].


----------



## YaniraTfe

Hola Irantzu 

Acabo de releer un hilo muy interesante que se produjo hace unos meses con respecto al mismo tema. Quizá te guste leerlo, porque vale la pena y seguro que te aclara alguna duda. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=390635


Por cierto.... Yo uso el verbo "estar" 

Espero que te ayude. ¡Saludos!


----------



## irantzu

Gracias por las respuestas, y YaniraTfe, gracias por el enlace... 
Traté de buscar "casado soltero ser estar" pero el buscado me arrojaba error (decía que mi búsqueda incluía muy pocos carácteres o algo así)...

Al final, se acepta "ser" o "estar", y el uso depende de... ¡muchas cosas!

Estoy casado con...
Soy una persona casada...

¡Vaya lío con nuestro español!


----------



## lautaro

Hola,
todo el mundo conoce las reglas que gobiernan las diferencias entre ser y estar . Pero hay algo que todavía me agobia cuando leo textos en italiano que tratan el tema. A veces suelen poner "ser casado". Por ejemplo ayer leí que se da consejo a las mujeres que viajan solas en los países hispanos, en caso de piropos o atenciones no gratas, de contestar con un "soy casada" para enfriar el ánimo del aspirante novio. A mi no me suena. Estoy de acuerdo que el matrimonio debería durar toda la vida , pero la gramática no hace bodas. 

¿Me equivoco?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A mí tampoco me suena. Aunque digan que están casadas seguirán los piropos.

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADO: Fusión de hilos. Suprimido comentario referente al otro hilo fusionado)


----------



## Namarne

ToñoTorreón said:


> Aunque digan que están casadas seguirán los piropos.


Naturalmente, aquí no se discrimina a nadie.  
En el caso de España, habitualmente se dice *estoy casado/a*. Pero yo estoy seguro de haber oído con frecuencia personas de América emplear el verbo ser, en este caso particular. (No sabría decir de qué país o países.)


----------



## aguachirli

Hola!

se pueden decir las dos cosas, aunque lo más habitual es decir: "estoy/está casado", pero mira en frases como: "*es* un hombre casado", aquí no lo podrías sustituír por el verbo estar.


----------



## lautaro

Namarne said:


> Naturalmente, aquí no se discrimina a nadie.


¡Evidentemente!



> En el caso de España, habitualmente se dice *estoy casado/a*.


¡Obvio que sí! Y fíjate que en el caso de América Latina es lo mismo 



> Pero yo estoy seguro de haber oído con frecuencia personas de América emplear el verbo ser, en este caso particular. (No sabría decir de qué país o países.)


 
A mí también me ha pasado eso pero no me suena...¿Por qué en este caso particular? ¿No querrá decir que los latinoamericanos creen que el matrimonio dure toda la vida?


----------



## lautaro

aguachirli said:


> Hola!
> 
> se pueden decir las dos cosas, aunque lo más habitual es decir: "estoy/está casado", pero mira en frases como: "*es* un hombre casado", aquí no lo podrías sustituír por el verbo estar.


 

Este caso es diferente. Aquí se emplea por obligación el "ser" porque "un hombre casado" es parte copulativa de la oración. Entre ser casado y estar casado hay una diferencia semántica. "Ser casado" es situación inmutable mientras que "estar casado" es una situación que podrá cambiar.
Lo que pasa es que la forma "ser casado" es un error. Pero no entiendo a que nivel.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
No es frecuente oir "soy casada" (por España), pero si se oye y dependiendo de como va la conversación, es que nos hemos comido una parte;
"soy (una mujer, un hombre) casada-o".

En tu caso, o "estoy casada" o "soy una mujer casada", pero (en España), si te piropean por la calle, con una sonrisa   o con hacerse la sorda, basta. No hace falta dar más explicaciones.

Saludos


----------



## lautaro

Oigan, no quiero pintar los monos pero no es que en América se hable de forma distinta. "Ser casado" yo lo encuentro equivocado tanto cuanto un español. Que se use, es otro rollo. También se oye: "tú llamastes" por la influencia de la s de las segundas personas singulares sobre aquellas del pretérito indefinido, pero una cosa es el uso, otra cosa es la gramática.


----------



## Modosita

> "Ser casado" yo lo encuentro equivocado tanto cuanto un español. Que se use, es otro rollo.


 
Hola lautaro, no he entendido bien.

¿Lo encuentras equivocado? ¿Por qué? 

En España creo que es la excepción oírlo así, más bien decimos: estoy casado/a, pero no es incorrecto.


----------



## lautaro

Pues, no sé: "estoy casado" me suena, "soy casado" también pero raro. Por eso hablo de error. El riesgo, creo yo, es didáctico porque si se les enseña a los no nativos a decir "soy casado" capaz que no comprendan bien la diferencia entre ser y estar.


----------



## Javelena

Hola:
Otra cosa - en Google aproximadamente la mitad de los casos con verbo+casado comprende el verbo _ser _y la otra _estar_. Este último es el que figura en mi diccionario. ¿Cómo debe ser?

Salu2,
Javelena


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

mithrellas said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Talant, para casado y divorciado en España utilizaríamos el verbo estar.
> Con viudo, en cambio, usamos el verbo ser: soy viudo (estoy viudo suena un poco raro).
> 
> Con lo que me estoy volviendo un poco loca hoy es con soltero.
> 
> ¿Estás casado?
> No, estoy soltero.
> No, soy soltero.
> 
> Estoy dándole vueltas y ya no sé si de tanto marearlo me suenan bien los dos o es que usamos ambos.
> 
> ¿Talant, tú qué opinas?


 
Quiero ampliar tus ejemplos.

¿Estás casado?
No, estoy soltero, y busco novia., .
No, soy soltero. Nunca quiere casarme otra vez
 
Creo que asi se dice.
 
¿Básicamente, el español en España y el español en 
Sudamérica no son lo mismo ? 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## joy.silvia

*H*ola a todo el mundo 

*N*o acabo de entender la diferencia que pasa entre las expresiònes estar casado o ser casado.
*Y* adémas còmo se hace la pregunta: *¿*estàs casado o eres casado? *¿Y* còmo se responde? *¿S*i soy casada de verdad con contacto digo estoy casada?

*S*i alguién puede ayudarme....


----------



## Poca Cosa

Tengo entendida que es "ser casado", siendo que matrimonio debe de estar para siempre


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

No he detallado lo correcto o no de una u otra construcción, pero en lo que a mí se refiere no hay ninguna diferencia, o lo que es lo mismo, se usan indistintamente.

Saludos,


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Yo lo veo así:
Fulanita está casada con Menganito.

-¿Fulanita es casada o soltera?
-Es/está casada.
-Entonces mejor me busco otra.
Saludos


----------



## perrodelmal

para mí, para efectos prácticos no tiene ninguna diferencia pues el resultado es el mismo, pero estrictamente hablando:

'Estoy casado' habla de un estado presente 'actualmente/en la actualidad estoy casado' y,

'Soy casado' es como la afirmación de un rasgo de mi persona, 'soy una persona casada, me dedico a la publicidad...'

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 

Creo que en España el uso es un poquitín diferente. Se prefiere en general el verbo *estar *en este caso: _estoy casado, está soltera, ¿estás casado o soltero?_, _mi amigo está soltero, mis amigas están todas casadas,_ etc.
Otra cosa es decir: _soy un hombre casado, es una mujer soltera... 
_


----------



## Alma Shofner

Yo no veo diferencia. Es más bien el enfoque que se le da. Muchas personas prefieren usar estar casado/a y quizá sea porque es una situación que pudiera cambiar. A la vez muchas personas prefieren usar el ser casado/a por lo que mencionaron antes, por pensar que es para siempre.
A mi en lo personal me da igual decir que soy casada o estoy casada. Al final da lo mismo. Como dije antes, con diferente enfoque.
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá se dice de ambas formas.


----------



## Mangato

Tal como planteas la pregunta, estás cofundiendo las personas de los verbos. *Estás* casada o *eres *casada. Las dos opciones son válidas. *Es *casada se refiere a una tercera persona, y se correspondería con *está*. En España se prefiere en este caso la opción del verbo estar, indicando situación o estado. Pero también se oye es casado. El verbo ser indica naturaleza de las personas o cosas. Para mí casado o soltero es un estado transitorio, no la naturaleza del género humano. Faltaría mas...

Saludos,


----------



## joy.silvia

gracias Mangato,
ahora entiendo todo.
Es que para explicarlo a mis alumnos hice bastante confusiòn grrrr :0(
cuando estuve en Espan^a escuché las dos formas y luego no sabìa como explicarlo bien y ademàs no estaba asolutamente segura y por eso mi pregunta.
De todas formas ahora sì, entiendo todo.
Besos
Silvia


----------



## cesangal

Quizás sea simplificar demasiado esta cuestión, pero yo a mis alumnos les digo que en España *ser* con el estado civil tiene un uso más formal, más oficial


----------



## joy.silvia

!Hola a todo el mundo!
yo entendì esta diferiencia bastante complicada buscando en muchas libros de gramaticas y està explicado asì, haciendo tambièn una comparaciòn con el inglés:

Soy casado/a, viudo para una condiciòn de hecho (dato di fatto) 
o sea: I'm a married person y presupone que yo siguo siendo casada y que quiero quedarme para siempre con la persona que amo.

Estoy casado,soltero/a presupone una condicòn transitoria y que puede ser que mi historia con mi novio/a no es bastante suficiente y quizà voy a dejarlo/a. 
La expresiòn presupone también I'm married -I stand in the state of matrimony---quiero decir con contracto pero quizà voy a resolverlo.
Con todo eso en mi gramatica està explicado que presupone una situaciòn de inseguridad.

De todas formas, como està escrito aquì en el foum por la calle y en las situaciones de cada dìa se oyen las dos formas.
Creo que el ejemplo de la intervista también es super ùtil para entender la sutil diferencia.

Espero que ahora es màs claro.
Ahora mi pregunta es esta: En caso de prueba los profesores no pueden marcar error? verdad? se utilizan los dos y luego no podemos corregir en este caso?
Yo creo que no.?còmo hacéis vosotros?

Gracias!!!


----------



## Agró

Hola, Lautaro. Desgraciadamente, a efectos didácticos, no es posible dar una explicación universalmente válida en cuanto al aspecto durativo. En España decimos "estar casado/a", yo nunca he oído "ser casado", pero también decimos "estar muerto/a" (y esto tiene pinta de durar mucho tiempo) .


----------



## Jellby

Se suele usar "estar" con los participios (el "ser" se reserva para la construcción pasiva). Por eso se dice más "estar casado" y "estar divorciado", mientras que "ser soltero" y "ser viudo" (no son participios).


----------



## Agró

Hola Jellby. En casa hemos dicho siempre "estar soltero" (yo _estaba _soltero hasta que me casé), pero tienes razón en cuanto a la viudedad: debe ser que se considera la viudedad como un estado no transitorio sino permanente. Recordemos que no estaba bien visto que una viuda se casara (y por tanto cambiara de estado).


----------



## Mangato

Agró said:


> Hola Jellby. En casa hemos dicho siempre "estar soltero" (yo _estaba _soltero hasta que me casé), pero tienes razón en cuanto a la viudedad: debe ser que se considera la viudedad como un estado no transitorio sino permanente. Recordemos que no estaba bien visto que una viuda se casara (y por tanto cambiara de estado).


 
¡Qué puñeteros somos con el lenguaje; casi nunca es neutro!  Me acbo de dar cuenta que las mismas personas usamos habitualmente estar casado y ser divorciado.  En el primer caso como un estado ¿feliz? y en el segundo como un estigma permanente. *Nunca dejarás de ser un divorciado* ¿Tendrá algo que ver con esto la moral cristiana?


----------



## Jellby

Para gustos están los colores. Sólo quería decir que no se trata únicamente de una distinción entre estados permanentes o transitorios, hay otros factores como el que he indicado.

En cuanto a "ser un divorciado", es trampa, no vale meter el "un"


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Hola, tengo una duda. ¿Cuál es la forma correcta: estoy casado o soy casado? en tal caso, cuando decimos que somos solteros, ¿por qué no está mal decir que "estamos solteros"? Gracias


----------



## talshanir

Hola:

Las dos formas se usan, a veces indistintamente y a veces con significado diferente. 
Por ejemplo, puedes decir "No es para mí, yo soy casada". "No es para mí, yo estoy casada".

Pero también puedes decir: "Estoy casada con un francés". Pero no: "soy casada con un francés".

Estar es una situación temporaria (también si dura toda la vida) mientras que ser es algo inherente.

No sé si te ayudé.


----------



## lelly_potty

segun mi opinión...estar casado es mejor...


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela se usan ambos verbos pero para casos distintos. Algunos ejemplos:

Para _preguntar y responder por el estado civil_ se suele usar el verbo _ser_: _*¿Es usted casada? No, soy soltera*_. Igual que para la _afirmación de cualidades derivadas o asociadas al estado civil_: _*¡Como se atreve a hacerme esa propuesta! ¡No ve que soy mujer casada!*_

Para _indicar la relación matrimonial de A con B_, se usa el verbo _estar_: _*Amparo está casada con Federico*_. Para _condiciones temporales del estado civil_ también se usa el verbo _estar_: _*Rosa se acaba de divorciar, pero no estará soltera mucho tiempo.*_

Aunque no se refiere estrictamente al estado civil, con _*solterón/a*_ no se presenta la duda: La gente _*es*_ solterona, no _*está*_ solterona.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Polizón

La consulta inicial parece simple, pero hay tal variedad de respuestas que uno termina mareado. 
Lo que sí -creo- queda claro es que si la pregunta va con el verbo *estar*, la respuesta va con el *mismo verbo*. Si va con el verbo *ser*, la respuesta va con el verbo *ser*.
Aunque puede haber variantes si la respuesta es negativa. Por ejemplo:
- ¿*Estas *casado?
- No, *soy* viudo.

En todo caso, creo que la participación de Jellby es bastante ilustrativa.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## catusiana

El español iene tantas variantes en el modo de hablar, que en este caso podríamos hablar página y página (ya van 3).

"¿Estás casado?"
"Soy una mujer casada"
"Pertenezco al grupo de las casadas"
"Soy una casada más en este mundo" (expresión bastante coloquial).


Y otro punto, es que hay que hacer distinción entre el Español ibérico y el Español latino (que sería comparable a decir el inglés británico, y el inglés americano).

Incluso dentro del español ibérico y el español latino, hay diferencia entre regiones y/o países.


----------

